# dam this really sucked



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my albino pac man frog died today do to the fact that he never ate since a bought him (about 4-6 weeks ago) 
so i was all depressed and cleaned out his tank
and went to petland to get crickets and i see this







bueatiful albino corn snake just looking at me 
so to make a long story short
my gf looks at me with a mean face when i come home with a snake :laugh: 
but i still have a couple of 10g laying around so im gonna get a reg and a albino pacman frog when my store gets them back in
so ill be happy agian

in loving memory


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

odd that he refused to eat...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

really. they are usually pigs


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

that sux but good luck wit ur snake


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sad that your frog died man

but have any pics of you snake? sounds like a hotty


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

poor froggy! Lets see that snake now


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

dam that sux he was good looking to thats odd he didn't eat anything mine ate the 2nd day I had him.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> dam that sux he was good looking to thats odd he didn't eat anything mine ate the 2nd day I had him.










i know it is odd
he just wouldent eat though
no matter how hard i tried
even if i placed a pinkie in its mouth it would just stay there
he just wanted to die i guess








and the pics will be up soon for the snake


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

wat a kick ass frog.... its a shame


----------

